# Muzzleloader conversion for NEF Pardner



## Headsortails (Apr 15, 2013)

Has an heard of a converter that makes a NEF shotgun into a muzzleloader.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.hr1871.com/support/accessoryprogram.asp


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 16, 2013)

Let me clarify. I have heard there is a conversion insert that makes the Pardner a muzzleloading shotgun.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry, I have not heard of that conversion.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Apr 17, 2013)

Never heard of that conversion either. Go to Graybeard Outdoors and check the H & R forums.  If it has or can be done to an H & R/NEF one of them ol boys has done it.


----------



## Okie Hog (Apr 17, 2013)

There is a conversion for the Mossberg 500 shotgun.  Never heard of one for the NEF Partner.  

http://www.midwayusa.com/Product/86...oader-conversion-with-rifle-sights-steel-blue


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jun 28, 2013)

There used to be.  I have used an H&R that had a removable breech plug back in the 70's.  They became illegal shortly after they were introduced for 2 reasons if I remember correctly.  The breech plugs would work their way loose and blow back towards the shooter and they could be easily removed and a shotgun shell could be inserted quickly.  This was back up in New England, not around here.


----------



## 56Ford600 (Jul 11, 2013)

There is an adapter made that will allow you to
Shoot the NEF single shot as a muzzle loader or you 
Can remove the plastic casing from a spent shot shell
replace the primer, insert the brass in the breech,load
From the muzzle with black powder or pyrodex.
Dave Cantebury of Duel Survival fame has a you
Tube video that explains how to do what I
have tried to describe.


----------



## Swamperdog (Oct 1, 2013)

Here you go:


http://www.thepathfinderstore.com/12-gauge-to-209-muzzle-loader-adapter/

http://www.gunadapters.com/12-gauge-to-209-muzzle-loader-adapter/


----------

